# How to convince my dad to let me keep a kitten



## Hemosapien (Jul 18, 2020)

Hey,
I just wonder if anyone had any advice as to how I can convince my dad to let me keep a kitten that I've rescued.
I'm 32, and live with my parents (London rent prices, eh?)
For 3 days, some of my neighbours and I, had been trying to help get some kittens down from a 2 storey roof that their mum had taken them up to, and was unable to get them back down, so we called the RSPCA and fire brigade as well as providing a ramp for them to get down by themselves). Yesterday, finally my brother and his friend managed to grab the last one that hadn't been rescued. It was filthy and very smelly, so we had to give it a wash, which it cried throughout. After being wrapped in a towel, I stroked it on the head and it started purring almost immediately and I've obviously fallen head over heels for him. 
The only problem is, we had a cat before and after he passed 7 years ago, my dad was very insistent that we were never having a pet ever again.
How can I convince him that having a cat again is a good idea? He's coming home from visiting him mum tomorrow, so I have a little over 12 hours to come up with my argument
Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

I think all you can do is explain what has happened, how you got the kitten and what you want to do, that you will pay for the kittens expenses and when you leave it will go with you etc etc

But I’m afraid as it’s his house the ultimate decision is his and you would have to accept it.

When he sees it it may melt his heart too.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My dad said “no more cats” often but the last one, he rescued and brought home!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Present your request in a very reasoned way and not too emotional. Let him see you have really thought about it and are prepared to take total responsibility.
Have a meal or something else nice ready for his arrival home. A pleasant treat may help to smooth the path. And don't ambush him with your request the minute he gets home. Ask about his own news first.
Good luck. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Hemosapien (Jul 18, 2020)

So I decided that I would just try to find a place for us to live because I’m too attached, now, so I asked my dad if he wouldn’t mind if the kitten stayed while I found somewhere to live. He said he didn’t mind and asked why I was moving out. I told him that I know he doesn’t want a cat. He then said that I didn’t have to leave just because I have a cat and as long as I train him and look after him, he’s happy to have a cat. He said he quite liked our previous cat (that passed away 7 years ago) and he would be handy to keep the mice away. What a relief!!


----------



## crystalwitch (Mar 27, 2017)

Hemosapien said:


> So I decided that I would just try to find a place for us to live because I'm too attached, now, so I asked my dad if he wouldn't mind if the kitten stayed while I found somewhere to live. He said he didn't mind and asked why I was moving out. I told him that I know he doesn't want a cat. He then said that I didn't have to leave just because I have a cat and as long as I train him and look after him, he's happy to have a cat. He said he quite liked our previous cat (that passed away 7 years ago) and he would be handy to keep the mice away. What a relief!!


Really pleased for you. Sounds like you approached your dad in just the right way. When my eldest daughter asked me if she could have a kitten, (she was 17 at the time), she was working part time at a vet's/cattery/unofficial rescue. She and her younger sister had previously shown responsibility with hamsters, and clearly understood that a kitten would live a lot longer than a hamster! When she did leave home a few years later, her cat was already a family cat. 23 years and eight cats later, neither of them live at home any more, and their cats have gone to the Rainbow Bridge a few years ago; it's just me and my black and white fur baby, Jet now. I have never regretted saying "yes" all those years ago, and I'm sure your dad will soon love your kitten as much as you do (if he doesn't already)


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

Brilliant news, a happy ending and I’m glad you can stay at home.....make the most of it.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Really happy for you all. You've still got your home. Dad's still got his girl. You have your precious kitten and he will no doubt end up with a new pal. Good result all round. Well done.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulations! What a nice surprise this thread turned out to be. Usually a title like is a thread from a teenager or younger child who has been trying to convince their parents to allow a pet after being told no countless times.

What's the little boy's name? He's precious. Be sure to get him neutered as soon as he is big enough, and plan on keeping him healthy on an all wet diet (no kibble!)


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Hemosapien said:


> So I decided that I would just try to find a place for us to live because I'm too attached, now, so I asked my dad if he wouldn't mind if the kitten stayed while I found somewhere to live. He said he didn't mind and asked why I was moving out. I told him that I know he doesn't want a cat. He then said that I didn't have to leave just because I have a cat and as long as I train him and look after him, he's happy to have a cat. He said he quite liked our previous cat (that passed away 7 years ago) and he would be handy to keep the mice away. What a relief!!


Congratulations. What a nice pops you have (dad). I hope we get to see photos of him on here.... that's your kitten, not your dad .


----------



## Hemosapien (Jul 18, 2020)

Thanks to you all for your responses. He's been settling in brilliantly, considering his start in life. Completely littler trained and knew what he was doing after 2 minutes, apart from 1 accident (in the cage I had him in at night for the first few nights) when I didn't wake up to his meows quick enough. He's gaining in confidence every day and already brings so much joy and life to our home






here he is relaxing (aka listening to his guinea pig brother)






and here he is "killing" a fish toy


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the happy update! Just one thing though, is that a flea collar on him? Those really aren't good to use, and not very effective either. You'd be better off with a safe spot on from the vet.


----------



## Hemosapien (Jul 18, 2020)

lorilu said:


> Thanks for the happy update! Just one thing though, is that a flea collar on him? Those really aren't good to use, and not very effective either. You'd be better off with a safe spot on from the vet.


Nope, just a regular 'quick release' kitten collar. What makes you think it's a flea collar?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hemosapien said:


> Nope, just a regular 'quick release' kitten collar. What makes you think it's a flea collar?


Just making sure, is all.  I am curious why you want a collar on him?

What's his name?


----------



## Hemosapien (Jul 18, 2020)

lorilu said:


> Just making sure, is all.  I am curious why you want a collar on him?
> 
> What's his name?


So that if he gets lost and someone see's him or finds him, they'll be able to get my information from his collar and call me instead of having to call out the RSPCA to check if he has a microchip. Plus I'm going to harness train him, so I can take him out for walks and I want him to get used to the idea of putting it on, wearing it and taking it off before I start with the harness.
His name is Viscount Kristoff the First, of Fulham and Chelsea, or Toffee to his friends


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Love Toffee. I can imagine by the time you'd called him to come indoors using his full name he'd be well out of earshot:Happy.


----------



## Hemosapien (Jul 18, 2020)

Cully said:


> Love Toffee. I can imagine by the time you'd called him to come indoors using his full name he'd be well out of earshot:Happy.


I've only gave him his full name because one of my mates said it would be funny to hear it being called at the vets office


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Hemosapien said:


> So I decided that I would just try to find a place for us to live because I'm too attached, now, so I asked my dad if he wouldn't mind if the kitten stayed while I found somewhere to live. He said he didn't mind and asked why I was moving out. I told him that I know he doesn't want a cat. He then said that I didn't have to leave just because I have a cat and as long as I train him and look after him, he's happy to have a cat. He said he quite liked our previous cat (that passed away 7 years ago) and he would be handy to keep the mice away. What a relief!!


Well you certainly know which buttons to push with your Dad!


----------



## Hemosapien (Jul 18, 2020)

MilleD said:


> Well you certainly know which buttons to push with your Dad!


Honestly, I just imagined that he'd never say yes to having a permanent cat, so I was just cutting out the part where I'd more than likely get told I couldn't keep him forever, so I just thought I'd just ask he could stay for a little while and found my own place. All turned out good in the end and I didn't have to upturn my whole life :Happy


----------



## Defence (Aug 5, 2020)

Glad you got to keep it, my dad was the same in terms of cats no cause this that and the other, and now when he gets home from work he comes looking for my kitten.


----------

